# Clipped Pics and other pics



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi All,

I thought I would share some clipped up pics of some of my goats. :greengrin: It has been hot and humid her and I just had to see what was under that hair.

First is Snap. I just love this doeling. She is a little thing but is packed full of personality. It is impossible to ignore Snap, she loves people and is not shy about letting you know it.



















Then there is Vera. Vera came from the same breeder and is so close in type to Snap that it took me a little while to be able to tell them apart at first glance. :wink: She is also a little love sponge that will crawl up into your lap and fall asleep. Vera is probably my easiest goat to grab pics of as she is a natural poser.



















Next up is Velcro, who is my unregistered Nigi doe and one of my first goats. She is also a real sweetie and is always up for some scratches and of course raisins or animal crackers. :greengrin:



















Next is Willow, my blue eyed and wattled doe. She is the herd queen of my little group. I just LOVE those eyes.



















Then there is my wether, Buddy, Willows littermate brother with his cool blue eyes and mini-mancha ears. 










Thanks for taking a look at my babies!

Tracy


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

I love them! They are so beautiful! Very eye appealing!


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Wowza - you have some really pretty babies there!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you have some very pretty goats (and handsome boy)

will you be showing them?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

they all look very nice


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Very nice! I love Vera


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Very pretty! :thumb: I love their colors


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Great pics. I love the name Velcro. :laugh: I have a few that would fit.

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice....... :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very pretty goats! They look really healthy and happy too!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful babies you have there!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Very pretty, love all the colors.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty Nigi's!! I love Snap and Vera, they are gorgeous!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

wow your nigies are gorgeous! Snap and Vera can take your breath away! ummm.... so will you be showing them?  Granted I don't raise nigies but those girls sure look show worthy to me.


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank everyone! :greengrin:

StaceyRoop and MyFainters,

I do plan on getting Snap and Vera out to some shows, probably after they freshen for the first time. I need to play around and learn how to show them off to their best advantage. Lol, I am pretty embarassing at getting them properly stacked like the show pics I have seen. 

Lol, here are some pictures of Snap that show her type more clearly then the one of my sad attempt to stack her. 




























I love my goaties and am working on building up nice little herd. I am going to be bringing home a moonpotted :drool: dark buckskin doeling with Kaapio Acres, Little Tot's Estate, Flat Rocks, and Brush Creek breeding in August and I cannot wait to get her here. :greengrin:

I also found a nice polled buckling with Dragonfly, Woodbridge, Rosasharn breeding that I am hoping will cross well with my does when they are ready. :greengrin:

Tracy


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

You've made a new term, "Love Sponge"! Will you get it copyrighted? :greengrin:


----------

